# ,  / > Ten-Tec >  TEN TEC OMNI VI (+)

## RX6LQL

,   73 !

----------


## RX6LQL

> Ten Tec  3.  ,     .     Ten Tec     3   .  -       3,  3    .


    TEN TEC       -   K3  OMNI VI-...   -  ,  ...

----------


## RX6LQL

OMNI VI ???

----------


## RX6LQL

> !


   ,     ...

----------


## RX6LQL

> IC-746PRO ,    .  746 ....


    ?        ...

----------


## RL3DZexUA0KCL

> ,   73 !


 ! .
     ,     
  1
,            2010 ,     ,
    ...     , .    
   ,              
   ,       6   6+,  .
 ,  RL3DZ
( 1989-90, 1996-1997    - -2,   
  ,   ""     , 
  ,      ""...)

----------


## rx3aj

,    .   ,    .

----------


## rz3aam

,   .    ?

----------


## UA6GR

, -  ?  unicom dual.
73!

----------


## UA6GR

LZ1VB:  , Val! ,,   IC-735.   UNICOM DUAL, .   HRD log  OMNIRIG-.   .  ,       .    RXD  TXD  RS 232 , CI-V . :  RS 232: RX  RX, TX  TX( Ten Tec)
73! UA6GR

----------


## Yan

, -        ? 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/6-USB-CI-V-C...item48623c317c

----------

